# Which middle name sounds best with Benjamin?



## AngelBunny

I _think_ we have decided on Benjamin :D I think it's a really handsome name for a man and can be made cute as Benji or Benny :cloud9: it's also the only name that feels 'right' so far that we both like.

We aren't sure on middle name though! We want to use a family name so here are our options;

*Benjamin David Stockwell* (David = OH's name)
*Benjamin Anthony Stockwell* (Anthony = my Dad's name pronounced _An-thon-ee_ not _An-ton-ee_)
*Benjamin Roy Stockwell* (Roy = OH's grandfathers name)

Which sounds best? xx


----------



## LunaRose

I LOVE Benjamin, such a cute name!

My favourite has to be Benjamin David Stockwell. The name sounds lovely has a good flow to it!

In my opinion, I think Benjamin Anthony is a bit of a mouthful & I just don't like Benjamin Roy.

:flower:


----------



## NuKe

definitely david, i think 2 3-syllabal names is a mouthful! and i just dont really like roy!


----------



## NuKe

LunaRose said:


> I LOVE Benjamin, such a cute name!
> 
> My favourite has to be Benjamin David Stockwell. The name sounds lovely has a good flow to it!
> 
> In my opinion, I think Benjamin Anthony is a bit of a mouthful & I just don't like Benjamin Roy.
> 
> :flower:

haha didnt read this til after i wrote my reply! great minds!!


----------



## LunaRose

NuKe said:


> LunaRose said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE Benjamin, such a cute name!
> 
> My favourite has to be Benjamin David Stockwell. The name sounds lovely has a good flow to it!
> 
> In my opinion, I think Benjamin Anthony is a bit of a mouthful & I just don't like Benjamin Roy.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> haha didnt read this til after i wrote my reply! great minds!!Click to expand...

They do indeed :haha: :thumbup:


----------



## bassdesire

I love 1 and 2. I don't like Roy so much, makes me think of Roy Rogers (fast food chain), though I am in the US and you probably don't have that association :)


----------



## SuperKat

I have to say Benjamin David, for two reasons, one- it sounds the best to me, and two- what better than to use your OH's name. It's perfect!


----------



## robinator

I like Benjamin David :)


----------



## Nyn

I think Benjamin David flows the best x


----------



## Gwizz

I like Benjamin David or Benjamin Anthony

(I have a Benjamin John!)

Good Luck

xxxx


----------



## mrsrof

Benjamin Anthony sounds the best to me when you say them all out loud :)


----------



## Rachie Rach

I have a Benjamin he hasn't got a middle name cos i thought it was too long a name to have a middle name....but i would choose david...(my ben would have had david if i was giving him a middle name)...but my son Benjamin he is 8 and he says he has got a middle name get this...he says it is Ben Jamin he thinks the jamin is his middle name lol....


----------



## eviestar

i say benjamin anthony x


----------



## Nyn

aww I love Benjamin!! I think Benjamin Anthony flows really nicely :)

funnily enough I know 2 brothers called Benjamin and Anthony lol! x


----------



## mummy.wannabe

what about Benjamin anthony david Stockwell ? x


----------



## GemBaxter

I love Benjamin David.

I have a Benjamin Oliver and he is called Benny all the time. Even calls himself Benny which is really cute. I just adore the name Benjamin so good choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Trying4ababy

David


----------



## BabyDeacon

Benjamin David,,, its sooo lovely!


----------



## catfromaus

I think David- I am also planning on using DH's name as the middle name if this LO is a boy, and I think it is a lovely thing to do :)


----------



## Gemma Simone

benjamin david is a lovely combination xx


----------



## yvonne85

Benjamin David Stockwell ....better


----------



## sheenakaos

I personally like roy, it sounds good and its different!


----------



## jadenblu

I had Benjamin David on my list for AGES, probably since my teens. Can't use it now but I still think it's a lovely name. :flower:


----------



## luciforms

I love Benjamin David, it has great flow to it and I love the link to his dad.

My OH has his dad's name as his MN (it seems to be a family tradition) and I love it.


----------



## Lucy22

I like Benjamin David too hun :flower:


----------



## redheadchica

Benjamin David is solid.


----------

